# Ende des lateins



## Adider (14. Januar 2011)

Guten abend zusammen !

Ich brauche dringend die hilfe von leuten die was von betriebssystemen verstehehen !

Es war mal ; mein netbook, compaq 110 mini, winxp.
Das ganze in original, soll heissen alle rechte, nicht geklaut und software mit lizenz. 

Des weiteren meine ältere 200gb ide festplatte in einem externen usb gehäuse... (alle meine fotos, daten und mp3s)



Ich habe meiner holden ihre mac-backup hdd an meinem laptop angeschlossen da sie behauptete sie funktioniere nicht mehr. Und das übel begann... Hdd von freundin geht wider, aber mein netbook nicht mehr.

Natürlich hab ich gedacht dass ich mich auskenne und mit fummeln begonnen... Zuerst win abgekratzt... Win cd besitze ich nicht da hp keine software beilegt!! Gut, gibt ja tools... Magazin gekauft, weitergebastelt... 

Nix... Da ich mir gerade kein zusätzliches win leisten kann hab ich mir die untubu 10.10 aus nem magazin gekauft, live cd... Etwa 10 mal installiert und wieder gelöscht, probleme wollten nicht aufhören...

Hatte aufs mal die idee dass ich mir vielleicht malware eingeholt habe (ev vom neuen hardware-speicher typ..) und eine neue hdd fürs netbook geholt. Mit dem verlust der daten kann ich mich ja langsam abfinden, aber ich will wieder einen pc!

Im moment läuft linux mint, ohne internet (nutze eigentlich das public wlan der schule) und die 500gb sata... Hab festgestellt das die hdd immer weniger speicher besitzt nach der neuinstallation der linux abkömmlingen... Was sind diese lost&found ordner auf die ich nicht zugreiffen kann? Die terminal sprache beherrsche ich nur oberflächlich, root hab ich auch keinen zugriff (als user mit gruppe 0 berechtigung)...

Wie kann ich mein pc retten???? 

Wie gesagt hich hab nix unlizenziertes versucht! Was mir komisch vorkommt; zum teil scheinen mir die einstellungen von a: laufwerken und usb laufwerken komisch, hab ja auch viel rumgedrückt... (mount und co; sowie auch dynamische hdd / virtuelles zeugs) Gibt es als vergebung eine möglichkeit mein system irgendwie zu retten?

Ich hab schon viel zu viel ohne hintergrundwissen gemacht ! Kann jemand einen rat geben? Wie gesagt, das "format c:" würd ich ja machen wenn das ginge!!

Danke!!

Da ich vorher gedacht habe mich etwas auszukennen


----------



## Adider (14. Januar 2011)

Sorry für typos, meine ubuntu natürlich... 

Als nachtrag: hatte bei der ersten ubuntu inst mount probleme, durch dynamische hdd gings dann, wegen abstürzen hab ich mehrmals hdd mit paragon formatiert und neu installiert, cmos batterie hab ich auch versucht.

Scheint irgendwie, dass ich durch diese installiererei einen haufen müll ohne berechtigung (mittlerweile 70gb, (seit wann wird das gib genannt??). )  angesammelt habe, obwohl die rechte im müll anscheinend noch bestehen...


----------



## juhu1949 (15. Januar 2011)

juhu1949

Erst einmal eine kurze Info.
Linux  benutzt ein anderes Dateisystem, Nicht wie bei Windows ab XP das Ntfs Dateisystem. der 2te grundlegende Unterschied ist die Bezeichnung der Laufwerke, was bei Windows Laufwerk C: ist, heist unter Linux hda1( es ist die 1 Partition, weitere Partitionen dann funktioniert hda2, hda3 usw.). Deshalb funktioniert format C: nicht - Linux kennt diesen Befehl nicht.
Root ist der Systemordner von Linux, er kann nur vom Administrator mit Passwortanmeldung  bearbeitet oder benuzt werden. 

Mein Ratschlag, wieder Paragon benutzen und grundlegend neu aufsetzen. Zuerst sämtliche Patitionen löschen, danach eine Partition über die gesamte  Festplatte erstellen und mit Ntfs formatieren und wieder löschen. das dauert je nach Grösse eine Weile, ist jedoch die einfachste Methode um die Festplatte in den Neuzustand zu versetzen. 
Wichtig falls noch Daten darauf sind, die Du Benötigst Vorher auf DVD brennen! Sie sind dann mit vielen Linux Live CD noch lesbar und konvertierbar falls notwendig zB. Texte. 

Noch ne Frage? Benutzt Dein Freundin Mac OS, wennn ja, Nie wieder tun - denn original MAC hat wiederum ein anders Filsystem. Das herum doktern könnte  Die Partitionstabellen deiner alten Festplatte durch einander gebracht haben. Möglicherweise Kann der Paragon Partitionerer  Sie wieder herstellen. Einfach Festplatte als externes Laufwerk einbauen und nach alten Partitionen suchen lassen. Wenn fündig und die  grösse enspricht  dem alten C: Laufwerk einfach wiederherstellen lassen. Drück dir die Daumen. 
Ein gib= GibbiByte=1024 MebbiByte= korrekte Bezeichnung zB. Ramgrösse.
Festplatten sind die ausnahmen ihre grösse wird noch in Giga- oder MegaByte bezeichnet. Nachzulesen in Wikkipedia. 

mfg Juhu1949


----------



## Adider (15. Januar 2011)

Juhu eine antwort !!

Also; dass die dateisysteme unterschiedlich sind zwischen linux und win ist mir klar... Vertraut bin ich von anno dazumal mit dos, hab ja noch dielustigen floppys erlebt ! 

Auf jeden fall ist mir die ganze ubuntu und cloudsache was neues ... Kenn ich  nicht... Ich hab einfach nur leichte kentnisse in c ++ und #, die organisation von linux find ich intressant, hab aber gebundene hände... Killall mkdir, sudo und umountfs kenn ich ja, aber den kontext nicht !! Kann die sprache nicht anwenden... Ich bin mich am einlesen... 

Denke hat was mit dem wechsel ohne vorbereitung zu tun... Wie gesagt; hab eine neue hdd. Betreffend bios und hdd hab ich keine ahnung ob da was verändert werden kann.. Schaden durch binäre code möglich?

Im moment ist meine neue 500gb (gib :p) hdd mit 70gb belegt!! Die war neu!! Wie gesagt, vielleicht alte userinfos?!?

Will nur den pc zurück, die daten sind ja extern... Linux möcht ich behalten... Ubuntu vorerst weg. Win hab ich den schlüssel aber keine cd! Inet wie gesagt auch nicht, unter ubuntu fehlt mir der wlan triber ( hab sogar die linux merkat original version)!

Je nach tool welches ich booten will bootmgr oder ntrl fehlermeldung. Hab noch eine "persönliche" kopie von xp auf cd von früher, die meint jedoch dass keine hd erkennbar ist.... Linux kennt sie jedoch... Raid mässig hab ich nix gemacht, nur das "dynamische laufwerke", da war was...

Unter paragon gibts funktionen mit slotänderung; wo ist die dev sda1 ?? Und wieso muss dev sda 1 irgendwo gemountet werden bzw ists mit dev sdax nicht schon soo??

Ich versteh bahnhof und geh rechnerarchidektur studieren !!

Und ja, mac werd ich nichtmehr ins auge fassen (mag sie ja eigentlich), man kann aber nicht basteln :p... 






 Mein problem; xp cd


----------



## juhu1949 (16. Januar 2011)

Juhu1949
Hi Adider
1. Dev ist Device, = Laufwerk oder Geräteklasse
Sda1  ist die Bezeichnung für die erste Partition  auf der ersten Festplatte.  Um auf deiner Partition zugriffe (lesen und Schreiben) zu erlauben muss  sie gemountet (bekannt gemacht) werden. Ebenso jede weitere Partition  oder Brenner. 
Normalerweise geschieht dies automatisch bei einer  Neuinstalation, bzw erfolgt eine Anfrage ob dies gemacht werden soll.  Möglicherweise hast du diesen Punkt bei der Einrichtung übersprungen.

Deine  70GB sind sehr wahrscheinlich die Überreste von misslungenen  Installationen (Loust&Founds).Sie sind für dich nicht mehr nutzbar.  Hd nur noch 430 GigaByte gross!

Deshalb ja auch mein Rat  Neu  anzufangen!(Sämtliche Partitionen Löschen, sonst sind die 70 GB nicht  nutzbar, Am Ende der Aktion sollten dann wieder die 500 GB unbenutzt  sein.)

Du hast wahrscheinlich versucht mit Windows Tools auf die  Linux Struktur zuzugreifen , geht nicht, können sie nicht. Bootmgr und  ntldr sind die Bindemittel zwischen Bios und Windows.

Noch ein  Rat kaufe dir wenn Du dich mehr milt Linux - Ubuntu befassen möchtest  ein Buch für Linux Einsteiger , das ist das Geld allemal wert.
 Hat mir bei meinem ersten Linux Sehr geholfen. Zumal du ja jetzt nicht von zu hause aufs Internet zugreifen kannst.

mfg Juhu1949


Hi Adider

Nachtrag: Sorry diesen "Ich bin mich am einlesen..." Satz habe ich überlesen.
In meinem ersten Post nannte ich das Dev hda1, das währe die Bezeichnung für eine IDE FP gewesen, bei Seriel Ata FP ist "sda" richtig. Für Rom- oder Brennerlaufwerken gilt "sca".
Linux verwendet bei Laufwerken 3 Buchstaben zur Bezeichnung: S= Serieller Befehlsatz, d= Disk (FP), a= erstes Laufwerk, gefolgt von einer Zahl 1...2....3 - Diese steht dann 1te, 2te, 3te usw. Partition auf diesem Laufwerk.
Zb. Desktop Rechner mit 2 oder 3 FPs, zweite Partition auf der zweiten FP =sdb2 - das b für das steht jetzt für die zweite FP, sdc die dritte FP.

So,  "Sax" oder Sax II ist ein Eirichtungstool für Geräte, Dies kann eine Fp, Grafikkarte oder Brenner oder externe Geräte über USB sein. Zb. du möchtest die Bildschirmauflösung ändern oder einen neuen Treiber einbinden. dies machst du mit Sax.

mfg Juhu1949


----------

